# It's Sunday what schwinn's did we find this week...7-7-13



## vintage2wheel (Jul 7, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff sis we find this week???

I got a upgrade and a double for the badge collection


post some pics and show us what you got


----------



## popmachines (Jul 7, 2013)

*20" Schwinn Typhoon*




Found this 20" typhoon this week


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 7, 2013)

*B6 & Phantom*

B6 & Red Phantom both 9+ Original condition.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 7, 2013)

*beautiful.*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> B6 & Red Phantom both 9+ Original condition.




very nice bikes.that b6 looks like one i used to have,but was in sorry condition.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 7, 2013)

All nice finds so far


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 7, 2013)

*old bicycle rack*

Guy kept calling me and telling me to get this out of his garage... 




 
  Almost didn't go!


----------



## momona (Jul 7, 2013)

detroitbike said:


> Guy kept calling me and telling me to get this out of his garage...
> View attachment 103667View attachment 103668
> Almost didn't go!




bet you're glad you went.  been looking for something like this!! but i'd have to paint it red, and put a coca cola decal on it.


----------



## restodave (Jul 7, 2013)

*Barn find Schwinn cruiser*

I actually picked this up yesterday, but the photographs are hot off the presses. I am new to the hobby so I'm not quite sure what I have but it is pretty complete even if it is a little rusty.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow some great looking heavyweights found this week, I'm jealuois.
And I love the bike rack.


I posted my find from a couple weeks ago in another thread but, not here yet.
This is  58 Starlet I should get delivered today from Cicago (thanks Sped Man for the needed help) that I bought for my soon to be 21 year old niece. 

Hoping there won't be much to do to this one to get her rode ready. She has pestered me for a "pink" bike and my quest was exhausting. many offers were thrown my way from some Cabe members (thanks to you all for the quick offers) but, this was my decision.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 8, 2013)

I found a 1964 Corvette II at a yard sale My first yard sale find and a coppertone to boot. Cleaned up real nice, just missing a spoke in the front wheel and of course I had to find new s7 tires. Pictures will come when she's back together.


----------



## The New Guy (Jul 8, 2013)

Only a lightweight to be found, but hey, it's pretty and the wife likes it.  





and for some reason it's upside down.  Never knew Schwinn had conquered gravity back then.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 8, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> B6 & Red Phantom both 9+ Original condition.




 Wow you were right about how nice those are! If I owned them I'd likely knock them over or something, so having nice, but not 9+ bikes is a good thing for me!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Not much of it left, but my Dad actually found this in his own back yard. Who knows what else is back there...


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jul 8, 2013)

*My first prewar*

Found a 1934 majestic with mostly original paint and steel 28 wheels with good tires. Little bit of brake work and ill be cruising the beach in old school style. Pix to come


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 8, 2013)

*I like*



Dan the bike man said:


> Wow you were right about how nice those are! If I owned them I'd likely knock them over or something, so having nice, but not 9+ bikes is a good thing for me!




I like the bike I got from you too!


----------

